# מוכרת שמלת כלה לאחר ערב אחד-עברה ניקוי יבש!



## Epcot (24/4/12)

מוכרת שמלת כלה לאחר ערב אחד-עברה ניקוי יבש! 
שלום לכולם!!
שמלת תחרה יפה בתוספת חצאית הפתעה מטול הניתנת להסרה ע"י סקוטש בלתי נראה (מוסיף נפח לכניסה לחופה..).מאוד נוחה על הגוף (לצילומים וריקודים) עדינה ויפה. יש גם הינומה וכיסוי לכתפיים לחופה.
גב חשוף נסגר בX (תמונה)

גובה הכלה:160
היקפים: חזה-80 (C75), מותניים- 65, אגן- 95

נתפרה ע"י תופרת שמלות מוכשרת ביותר.

חשוב לציין השמלה אחרי ניקוי יבש,נקייה ונראית חדשה!

מאוד ממליצה לבדוק!!

ניתן ליצור עימי קשר בפרטי או פה

בברכה, ומזל טוב לכל המתחתנות!!


----------



## Epcot (24/4/12)

תמונה נוספת של הגב


----------



## zabot (24/4/12)

יאללה 
מישהי שהיא 90-60-90 מור אור לס.
שאפו עליך


----------



## Epcot (27/4/12)

תודה..


----------

